
Swirl: Learn R, in R - Tomte
http://swirlstats.com/
======
seankross
I'm the lead developer of swirl. Let me know if you have any questions or
comments.

~~~
rabboRubble
Thanks for your work on this. Been immensely helpful for this newb.

One piece of advice, I would ensure QA tests include checks to make sure that
the skip function works. When the ggplot package was updated, the update broke
the Getting and Cleaning data module, the ggplot units. The questions were not
answerable and the skip function didn't work either.

You are the reason I was able to pass the R programming unit, John Hopkins
Coursera. Thank you sooooo much.

------
caminante
O'Reilly Code School has a module for R[1] that's amazing. No installs
required as you use a virtual terminal.

[1] [http://tryr.codeschool.com/](http://tryr.codeschool.com/)

~~~
elliotlarson
Clarification: Code School is owned by Pluralsight. O'Reilly sponsored this
course, making it free for anyone to take.

------
alicanb
R programming course from John Hopkins Uni. in Coursera [1] also uses swirl.
[1]
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/r-programming/](https://www.coursera.org/learn/r-programming/)

~~~
fjk
I first used swirl while taking several of the R Coursera courses from
Hopkins. While the courses were fantastic, swirl was how I learned the
material to be able to complete the assignments and projects.

I highly recommend using swirl if you're just getting into R.

------
refrigerator
Awesome idea! Would be useful to be able to see some screenshots/video/gif of
the experience on the site before installing the package though.

~~~
geomark
I used it when I was taking the John Hopkins data science series on Coursera.
I thought it was very basic and didn't learn much from it. That was middle of
last year. Don't know if it is more challenging now.

------
mindcrime
Swirl is pretty freaking cool. I've gone through a bunch of swirl modules
lately and find it a very handy and useful mechanism for learning R.
Definitely give it a look if you're starting out with R.

------
THEUW
At DataCamp you can play with an online version of swirl:
[https://www.datacamp.com/courses/r-programming-with-
swirl](https://www.datacamp.com/courses/r-programming-with-swirl)

------
mikeskim
This might even be useful when applied to learning say data.table or other
parts of the Hadleyverse. These days data.table is not an option given the
size of data and how slow R data frames are.

------
stevehiehn
Interesting, I'm going to look into this after work. I wonder if it teaches
statistical theory and R or just the mechanics of R. Because the later would
be much more useful.

~~~
baldfat
It teaches the language. It has been around for several years now. It is
pretty use full for some people to get the syntax of R down. Some online
classes even have it report to them for extra credit etc.

The more I use R the less I use of base and mostly use the Hadley Wickham
Universe of dplyr, tidyr, ggplot/ggvis etc.. This teaches mostly base and not
the functional programming parts (Boy do I HATE loops and R base has a great
list system that people seem to ignore)

~~~
geomark
The "Hadley Wickham Universe", yeah, his stuff is awesome. magrittr and rvest
are more awesomeness from Hadley that make web scraping a pleasure. [1]

[1] [http://blog.rstudio.org/2014/11/24/rvest-easy-web-
scraping-w...](http://blog.rstudio.org/2014/11/24/rvest-easy-web-scraping-
with-r/)

~~~
phillc73
Or more concisely, the Hadleyverse. [0]

[0] [http://adolfoalvarez.cl/the-hitchhikers-guide-to-the-
hadleyv...](http://adolfoalvarez.cl/the-hitchhikers-guide-to-the-hadleyverse/)

------
thro1237
Is there a similar one for numpy/pandas?

